# Kill me...Bands in Drop A# Tuning?



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2009)

I know. Such a noob question. But since the band is on a two month leave due to our drummer cutting 4 tendons in his thumb, I need something fun to play on my 7. And since I'm tuned to Drop A# and have a trem, I don't want to change tunings. So yes, what bands play in Drop A# tuning? I'm looking for anything from deathcore to tech death. All I know so far is Salt The Wound's first album, but there aren't many tabs for that.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 25, 2009)

You thinking G# (Ab) or A#?

I don't know many A# bands, but there are lots of G#(Ab) bands


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2009)

I rightly know what I'm thinking of. A#. One-half step up from Drop A.


----------



## hypermagic (Dec 25, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I rightly know what I'm thinking of. A#. One-half step up from Drop A.



Sorry didn't mean to patronize ^^;


----------



## King Ian (Dec 25, 2009)

Knights of the Abyss. I have a few GP tabs if you'd like.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 25, 2009)

Fell Silent use a variation of drop A#.

Nevermore play in A# standard.

For The Fallen Dreams are in A# but I'm not sure if it's drop or standard.


----------



## Fzau (Dec 25, 2009)

Keith Merrow although it's not death metal
My band 

You only need to change the tuning of the 4 highest strings for FellSilent's tuning too


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2009)

King Ian said:


> Knights of the Abyss. I have a few GP tabs if you'd like.



I would indeed. 
New or old stuff?


----------



## davidian29 (Dec 25, 2009)

the only bands I know of that use that tuning are Sybreed and bring me the horizon


----------



## King Ian (Dec 25, 2009)

Ibz_rg said:


> I would indeed.
> New or old stuff?



I only have tabs for their 2008 album, Shades. Actually, I just looked, they're all right here. Knights Of The Abyss Tabs: 59 Tabs Total @ 911Tabs - Tabs Search Engine


----------



## MikeH (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link and suggestion man. Just started working on The Penalty of the Tyrant. Most of the others were complete shit. Haha. Anyone else?

Correction. That one sucks as well.


----------



## AzzMan (Dec 25, 2009)

A lot of JFAC and In Flames songs are actually fun to play, and they're in A#. Uhh... Emmure, Chevelle and Breaking Benjamin play in A# too... I don't think A# really gets a lot of love.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 25, 2009)

The Acacia Strain I believe is in A#.


----------



## Variant (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't Nevermore play in Bb/A#... I think it's standard tuning though.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 25, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> The Acacia Strain I believe is in A#.



Nah, Ab/G# dude.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Nah, Ab/G# dude.



Ah, I remember being told once it was A# back in the day. Maybe they tuned lower, or maybe I was misinformed. oh well lol


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 25, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> Ah, I remember being told once it was A# back in the day. Maybe they tuned lower, or maybe I was misinformed. oh well lol



Actually come to think of it I think their album 3750 is in A#


----------



## DevinShidaker (Dec 25, 2009)

oh so I was right, kind of


----------



## AzzMan (Dec 25, 2009)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Actually come to think of it I think their album 3750 is in A#



It sure is, and I do believe some material from And Life Is Very Long may be in A# too. Not surprising, considering Emmure is known as a huge Acacia Strain ripoff to a lot of people. And Nevermore is in standard A#, but that can be dealt with. It may in fact make playing some songs easier, too.


----------



## -mouse- (Dec 25, 2009)

celtic frost play in A# but their shit's easy yo


----------



## Harry (Dec 25, 2009)

Variant said:


> Don't Nevermore play in Bb/A#... I think it's standard tuning though.



Bb/A# standard, indeed.
Some of their songs would be possible to play in drop A# though. Not many of them, but a few.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 26, 2009)

Sybreed <3


----------



## Cyco Nino (Dec 26, 2009)

Bloodsimple.


----------



## benanne (Dec 26, 2009)

Some songs by Benea Reach. Like Legacy, which originally I thought was in drop A. But apparently it isn't. bummer


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 26, 2009)

Soil play in Drop Bb/A#, and I think Arch Enemy have a couple of Drop Bb songs on their recent albums. IIRC Hellyeah do as well...

I'm sure there are others, but the names escape me right now...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Dec 26, 2009)

Somebody mentioned it but... IN FLAMES! Their stuff is loads of fun to play along with - catchy, melodic, heavy ass shit with _groove_. Lots of people look over the fact that they have groove, but its what separates them from similar bands.


----------



## EDG3CRUSHER (Dec 26, 2009)

Job for a Cowboy uses Bb on their album "Genesis." 

They play 6 strings, though so translating it to a 7 can be a bitch.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2009)

^How so? Just tune the bottom 6 strings like you would for a 6 and you're set.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 26, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 26, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Somebody mentioned it but... IN FLAMES! Their stuff is loads of fun to play along with - catchy, melodic, heavy ass shit with _groove_. Lots of people look over the fact that they have groove, but its what separates them from similar bands.




I agree with this as well. Take this life is a pretty cool song to play.


----------



## anne (Dec 26, 2009)

Try some Katatonia. The new one, at least, is Bb.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Dec 27, 2009)

my band plays in that tuning. there's vids on here and i have tabs if you like?


----------



## yetti (Dec 27, 2009)

Skinlab


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^How so? Just tune the bottom 6 strings like you would for a 6 and you're set.


This is true. I did it when I was writing new stuff for my band's EP, just got a 7-string and put it in Drop Bb with a high F. Sounded great.

When in doubt: Find some stuff in other drop tunings and then just change the guitar pro tab to suit your tuning. It's what I did.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2010)

Recent research shows that After The Burial's 'Forging a Future Self' is also in Drop A# on 7s. So I started learning "A Steady Decline".


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

^Justin told me that album was A# standard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 3, 2010)

Learn Pillars of Creation by Keith Merrow! Banging tune.


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Justin told me that album was A# standard.


 Indeed. And Rareform is in F standard. Just wish 3/4 of the tabs I've found would acknowledge that <_<


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 3, 2010)

Rick said:


> ^Justin told me that album was A# standard.



Yeah, After The Burial are Meshuggah worshippers!


----------



## Magero (Jan 3, 2010)

Nah, too much going on haha.
They're closer to djent really. Meshuggah breakdowns with metalcore and stupid sweeps.


----------



## Rick (Jan 3, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, After The Burial are Meshuggah worshippers!



And even if they are.....?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Yeah, After The Burial are Meshuggah worshippers!



....Okay?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2010)

You guys make it seem like it's a bad thing.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 3, 2010)

Enough of the comparisons. Only gonna start an internet war. And we all know noone wins an internet war.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Jan 4, 2010)

Dude, just download BestPractice and transpose whatever the hell you want to A#, without changing the tempo, and vice-versa.

I use it all the time to either transpose songs to my tuning (I like playing along to Keith Merrow's stuff in Drop A  ), or to slow down stuff to learn them. Handiest program for musicians ever. I sometimes even use the karaoke mode to isolate specific frequencies in the mix too.

edit: i also use it at parties to randomly transpose songs down an octave just to see people's reactions, or when people are dancing i slowly reduce or increase the tempo to see if they can keep up. most fun way to use it, imo. 

edit: DAMMIT! everytime i suggest this program i make myself sound like a fucking spam bot by accident since i like it so much. but honestly, i haven't found any other audio-stretching programs out there that are free.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2010)

Am I wrong in saying Behemoth? Or is that Bb standard?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 4, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Am I wrong in saying Behemoth? Or is that Bb standard?



That's Bb standard.


----------



## Loomer (Jan 4, 2010)

Kongh and Baroness use that tuning, on sixers.


----------



## Monsterhawk (Sep 20, 2016)

Some of Parkway Drive is in A#..think its just a few tracks on the "deep blue" album... but any of their songs are fun to play regardless!


----------



## vilk (Sep 20, 2016)

Boris


----------



## icipher (Sep 20, 2016)

My Band! Drop A#.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 20, 2016)

DevinShidaker said:


> The Acacia Strain I believe is in A#.



This is now funny because of reasons.


----------



## Bearitone (Sep 20, 2016)

DevinShidaker said:


> The Acacia Strain I believe is in A#.



I thought you guys were in drop F?


----------



## Noxon (Sep 20, 2016)

I think the last couple Parkway Drive records are in A#.

Edit: Never mind. I responded before I read the whole thread. It was already was stated on page 2.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 20, 2016)

kindsage said:


> I thought you guys were in drop F?



Wormwood, DITOM, and Coma Witch are Drop F. I think The Dead Walk and Continent are both Drop Ab/G#, and everything prior is Drop C.


----------



## CTID (Sep 20, 2016)

7 years late to the party, but all of Erra's songs up through Augment are in Drop A#


----------

